# Directv Genie Remote Setup help for Proscan TV Model No.: PLDED3273A-B



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

I need help with setting up my remote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
2. Enter 1 (LED flashes twice)
3. Enter 1447


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

its not the one with the switch, i have the RC71


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wayne8991 said:


> its not the one with the switch, i have the RC71


The instructions he gave are for using the RC71. Notice that he did not say to move the switch.


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> The instructions he gave are for using the RC71. Notice that he did not say to move the switch.


Oh, ok. I didnt know that the codes worked with the RC71 remotes.


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just tried what he said, and it didnt work


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wayne8991 said:


> I just tried what he said, and it didnt work


There is only 1 other code for a Proscan TV.

The following code also works with your brand.

12746

Link to Codes:
Choose the remote model, then type in the brand, then after the first code, choose get more codes.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> There is only 1 other code for a Proscan TV.
> 
> The following code also works with your brand.
> 
> ...


Ok, i'll try that one.


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

I tried it and it didnt work, I also tried going through the code library on the remote, but couldnt get the screen to pop up (idk if there is a screen for that). I've heard of sears tv codes working, do you know what ones work?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wayne8991 said:


> I tried it and it didnt work, I also tried going through the code library on the remote, but couldnt get the screen to pop up (idk if there is a screen for that). I've heard of sears tv codes working, do you know what ones work?


What is the model number of your receiver?


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

peds48 said:


> What is the model number of your receiver?


My Genie? Its a C41-100.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wayne8991 said:


> My Genie? Its a C41-100.


Then try programming the remote to RF by pressing and holding MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds, then program the TV by following the On Screen instructions. If this does not work, then you are pretty much SOL. You options at that point would be to either by an (better) universal remote (logitech) or a brand name TV


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Then try programming the remote to RF by pressing and holding MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds, then program the TV by following the On Screen instructions. If this does not work, then you are pretty much SOL. You options at that point would be to either by an (better) universal remote (logitech) or a brand name TV


My remote IS set to RF, that's the only one that it will support, at least that's what the box said. Also, my tvs model No. isn't in the list.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wayne8991 said:


> My remote IS set to RF, that's the only one that it will support, at least that's what the box said. Also, my tvs model No. isn't in the list.


Try the "don't know my model number" option. And as I said, if this option does not work, you are SOL. There are no other "magic" tricks


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Try the "don't know my model number" option. And as I said, if this option does not work, you are SOL. There are no other "magic" tricks


Well, that didn't work.  idfk what to do now D: Because the tv i have right now is the one i just got for Christmas.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wayne8991 said:


> Well, that didn't work.  idfk what to do now D:


You options at that point would be to either by an (better) universal remote (logitech) or a brand name TV

You can try one of the "older" DIRECTV® universal remotes, although they don't work on RF with your client, they have the ability to search for codes


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wayne8991 said:


> Well, that didn't work.  idfk what to do now D: Because the tv i have right now is the one i just got for Christmas.


PROSCAN IS A TRADEMARK OF TECHNICOLOR USA INC USED UNDER LICENSE TO CURTIS INTERNATIONAL LTD., 315 ATTWELL DRIVE, TORONTO, ONTARIO, M9W 5C1. CANADA

Technicolor does not have a listing for that brand.

12397 is for a Curtis TV. Try that one with the RC71.

These are codes for an RC65 remote

10047
11447 12183 12256 10030 10466 
11347 11922 10747


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I never got any remotes to work with my Proscan either. I use the TV remote for On/Off and volume, and the DTV remote for everything else.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Perhaps the RC72 includes such TVs?

If it doesn't, I see IR control in the TS's future as there still aren't any RF4CE universal remotes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Perhaps the RC72 includes such TVs?


The RC72 only change form its predecessor was the addition of some RVU TVs codes. Since the RC7x gets most of its codes via software, even older remotes can be programmed to include new codes via a software update on the receiver


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> PROSCAN IS A TRADEMARK OF TECHNICOLOR USA INC USED UNDER LICENSE TO CURTIS INTERNATIONAL LTD., 315 ATTWELL DRIVE, TORONTO, ONTARIO, M9W 5C1. CANADA
> 
> Technicolor does not have a listing for that brand.
> 
> ...


When I entered the code for the curits tv, and pressed the VOL + button, the light flashed on the tv but nothing happened. also I have the RC71.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wayne8991 said:


> When I entered the code for the curits tv, and pressed the VOL + button, the light flashed on the tv but nothing happened. also I have the RC71.


Those codes do not work on an RC71.


----------



## Wayne8991 (Dec 26, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> Those codes do not work on an RC71.


I entered 12397, NOT the other ones.


----------

